# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  du lịch Thái Lan 6N5D ks 4&5* giá 8 900 000

## ha.vietrantour

*CN CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH VÀ THỂ THAO VIỆT NAM (VIETRAN TOUR)* 
* * Địa chỉ: Tòa nhà Vietran Tour, 17 - 19 đường Hoàng Diệu, Phường 12, Quận 4, Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh, Việt Nam.* 
* * Đ*  * i ệ n tho ạ i+84 8) 39438777 - (+84 8) 39434820  * Fax+84 8) 39434822 * 
* Web: *   *  vietrantour.net *  
* DD: 0973 207 448 ( HÀ)* 
* BANGKOK-PATTAYA 6N5D GIÁ 8 900 000 VND*  
 
*Lịch khởi hành Tháng 8 Thái Lan 6N5D:  3, 4, 5, 6, 10, 11, 12, 13, 25, 31/8*
*Phụ thu lễ 2/9 áp dụng cho đoàn khởi hành 31/8: 1.000.000 vnd/khách* 

Tour Thái Lan cao cấp khách sạn 4* Bangkok và 5* Pattaya, hãng hàng không 5*, _hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được mua sắm thỏa thích tại thủ đô Bangkok, vui chơi giải trí tại thành phố nghỉ mát Pattaya, tắm biển tại đảo san hô, Tham quan vườn thú hoang dã lớn nhất châu Á, Khao Chee Chan, Hoàng cung ngũ thế hoàng, Dạo thuyền trên sông Chao pharay huyền thoại, tham quan chùa Phật vàng, Phật 04 mặt linh thiêng. Bảo tàng Erawan,_*khám phá Thế Giới Thu Nhỏ Mini Siam – Những Kì Quan Thế Giới thu nhỏ*, tham quan đỉnh núi cao nhất Pattaya - Nơi thờ *Tượng Đô Đốc Hải Quân* - Ngắm nhìn cảnh biển Pattaya lung linh huyền ảo về đêm, tham gia *ĐỐT PHÁO TRUYỀN THỐNG* - nguyện cầu bình an, may mắn trong cuộc sống
_Quý khách có thể được xem show của các nghệ sĩ chuyển giới ANCAZA đẹp nhất Thái Lan…_
 .Đặc biệt quí khách sẽ tham quan *Chợ nổi Damnoen Saduak*- nằm cách Thủ đô Bangkok 110km về phía Nam, là nơi thu hút khá đông du khách khi đến với “thiên đường mua sắm” Thái Lan. 


CHƯƠNG TRÌNH CỤ THỂ:

*Ngày 1: Tp. Hồ Chí Minh – Bangkok: 
 * 
*Hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách tại Cổng số D1 (ga  đi Quốc Tế) phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất  làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay sang Bangkok. Tại phi trường quốc tế Suvarnabhumi, xe và hướng dẫn viên địa phương đón và đưa Quý khách về nhận phòng khách sạn tiêu 4* Royal Benja( hoặc tương đương ) . Tự do sinh hoạt và nghỉ ngơi.* 
*Ngày 2: Bangkok – dạo tàu Chaopraya – đên Voi ba đầu – Pattaya:  * 

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Trả phòng. Đoàn đi đến viếng *đền San Phra  Phrom* –nơi có tượng *Thần Brahma 4 mặt* mà người Thái tin rằng sẽ mang lại thịnh vượng, may mắn, sức khỏe và hạnh phúc. Tiếp tục tham quan *Bảo Tàng Erawan* – nơi trưng bày các cổ vật và thần voi 3 đầu. Sau đó Xe đưa Qúy kháchtham quan Trung tâm đồ da, Sau đó khởi hành đi Pattaya, trên đường tham quan *Công viên đá hóa thạch ngàn năm*.
 Đoàn dùng cơm trưa với *món lẩu suki truyền thống Thailand*.Đến *Pattaya*, xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng tiêu chuẩn *khách sạn5* Jomtien* 
*Palm Beach*.
 Dùng bữa tối. Khám phá Pattaya về đêm cùng HDV địa phương với những chương trình hiếu kỳ có 1 không 2 của Thái Lan ( chi phí tự túc).

*Ngày 3: Pattaya – đảo Coral – Mini Siam – Alcaza Show:  * 

Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Sau đó khởi hành ra *Đảo Coral* bằng tàu cao tốc. Tự do tắm biển và tham gia các trò chơi như nhảy dù, jet-ski, lặn biển... (chi phí tự túc).
 Trở về đất liền. Dùng cơm trưa .Xe đưa quý khách tham quan *Tượng Phật lớn nhất thế giới* được khắc trên đỉnh núi *Khao Chee Jan* bằng 999kg vàng.Núi Khao Chee Chan khắc hình đức Phật bằng vàng được khác bằng tia laser cao 130m. Bức hình là sự kết hợp nghệ thuật truyền thống  Sukhothai và Lanna cổ xưa, được khắc vào năm 1996 trong dịp mừng 50 năm ngày Đức Vua trị vì.

*Quý Khách được tự do khám phá Thế Giới Thu Nhỏ Mini Siam – Những Kì Quan Thế Giới thu nhỏ*. Tiếp đó xe đưa quý khách lên tham quan đỉnh núi cao nhất Pattaya - Nơi thờ *Tượng Đô Đốc Hải Quân* - Ngắm nhìn cảnh biển Pattaya lung linh huyền ảo về đêm, tham gia *ĐỐT PHÁO TRUYỀN THỐNG* - nguyện cầu bình an, may mắn trong cuộc sống.

 Quý khách dùng cơm chiều. Buổi tối quý khách thưởng chức Chương trình Ca múa nhạc đặc sắc với sân khấu hoành tráng, hiện đại nhất tại Thái Lan *Alcazar Show* do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính xinh đẹp biểu diễn. Về khách sạn tự do sinh hoạt về đêm.


*Ngày 4: Pattaya – Safari World – Bangkok:  * 

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Trả phòng khách sạn. Khởi hành về *Bangkok*. Tiếp tục tham quan *Trại Rắn Hòang Gia Thái Lan* (Snake Farm), quý khách đuợc xem màn trình diễn múa Rắn, lấy nọc Rắn… và được nghe các Trình dược viên người Thái gốc Việt chuyên nghiệp giới thiệu những lọai thuốc gia truyền được tinh chế từ Rắn - sản phẩm độc quyền của Trại Rắn. Tham quan Vườn Bướm – nơi trưng bày và bán các đặc sản của Thái Lan. Tham quan trung tâm sản xuất bánh kẹo Thái Lan.
 Xe đưa quý khách tham quan *Thế giới động vật hoang dã Safari World:* đây là vườn thú lớn nhất có diện tích khoản 69 ha với hơn 75 loài động vật, 300 loài chim đến từ Châu Phi và Châu Á cùng các loài động vật đặc trưng khắp nơi trên thếgiới.
 Dùng cơm trưa. Đoàn Viếng *Chùa Traimit* với *Tượng Phật Vàng* nặng 5,5 tấn, lớn nhất Thế Giới, tại đây  Quý khách sẽ được hướng dẫn lễ Phật cầu may mắn, sức khỏe, ban phước lành. Sau đó Xe đưa Qúy khách *dạo thuyền trên sông Chaopraya* huyền thoại - *ngắm nhìn kiến trúc độc đáo củaChùa Arun*, *Đội thuyền Hoàng Gia,cầu nguyện an lành* trên dòng sông với những đàn cá thiên nhiên tranh  mồi sống động.
 Đến *Bangkok* dùng cơm tối. Sau đó về khách sạnnhận phòng và tự do nghỉ ngơi.


*Ngày 5: City tour Bangkok:  * 

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách có cả ngày để tự do tham quan, mua sắm và tìm hiểu những gì chưa biết về *Bangkok*, tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị lớn* MBK, Pratunam market…* Ăn trưa và tối tự túc.


*Ngày 6: Bangkok – Tp. Hồ Chí Minh:  * 

Quý khách dùng điểm tâm và trả phòng khách sạn*.*Xe đưa quý khách tham quan *Chợ nổi Damnoen Saduak*- nằm cách Thủ đo Bangkok 110km về phía Nam, là nơi thu hút khá đông du khách khi đến với “thiên đường mua sắm” Thái Lan.
 Sau đó xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay* Suvarnabhumi* làm thủ tục đáp chuyến baytrở về Việt Nam. Kết thúc chương trình tham quan. HDV chào tạm biệt và hẹn ngày gặp lại.
_(Chương trình có thể hóan đổi tùy vào tình hình thực tế tại địa phương)_

 Hãng hàng không quốc gia Thái Lan *ThaiAirway*
 TG 557 SGNBKK HK1:20h55 – 22h20
 TG 556 BKKSGN HK1:18h25 – 19h55
*8.900.000 VND/ KHÁCH*
* GIÁ BAO GỒM* 

Vé máy bay khứ hồi SGN – BKK – SGN Thuế phi trường hai nước, lệ phí an ninh, phụ thu xăng dầu hàng không  Ăn uống cao cấp theo chương trình. Xe vận chuyển máy lạnh cao cấp, phí tham quan các nơi theo chương trình.Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn quốc tế  5 hoặc 4* tại Bangkok, 5* tại Pattaya. Các khách sạn đều ngay trung tâm mua sắm và ăn uống về đêm. Phí Bảo hiểm du lịch toàn cầu với mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000 USD/trường hợp.Hướng dẫn viên VN & THÁI LAND nhiệt tình suốt tuyến.Quà tặng của công ty (vỏ hộ chiếu, túi xách,  nón).
*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:  * 

Vé máy bay khứ hồi SGN – BKK – SGN Thuế phi trường hai nước, lệ phí an ninh, phụ thu xăng dầu hàng không  Ăn uống cao cấp theo chương trình. Xe vận chuyển máy lạnh cao cấp, phí tham quan các nơi theo chương trình.Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn quốc tế  5 hoặc 4* tại Bangkok, 5* tại Pattaya. Các khách sạn đều ngay trung tâm mua sắm và ăn uống về đêm. Phí Bảo hiểm du lịch toàn cầu với mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000 USD/trường hợp.Hướng dẫn viên VN & THÁI LAND nhiệt tình suốt tuyến.Quà tặng của công ty (vỏ hộ chiếu, túi xách,  nón).ĐỐI VỚI TRẺ EMTừ 2 tuổi trở xuống: 30% giá tour người lớn + thuế   (ngủ chung giường với người lớn) tương đương với 3.880.000 vndTừ 2 tuổi đến dưới 11 tuổi: 75% giá tour người lớn + thuế  (ngủ chung giường với người lớn) tương đương với 7.500.000 vndTừ 11 tuổi trở lên: bằng giá người lớn.
ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR

Sau khi đăng ký , tiền cọc sẽ không được hoàn lại . Nếu Quý khách thông báo hủy tour 20 ngày trước ngày khởi hành, phí hoàn vé là 30% giá tour.Từ sau 20 ngày đến trước 15 ngày, phí hoàn vé là   50% giá tour. Từ sau 15 ngày đến trước 10 ngày, phí hoàn vé là   70% giá tour.Từ 10 ngày trước ngày  khởi hành, phí hoàn vé là  100% giá tour .
*Xin lưu ý: *  Các ngày nêu trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm việc.

* VIETRAN – CTY DU LỊCH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP – UY TÍN – CHẤT LƯỢNG*

----------


## annanguyen

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------

